# Double Bull or Eastman ASAT Quickie



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

Fellas,

I'm looking to buy a new pop up blind for turkey season so I can bow hunt and take my son out. I would like to get your opinions on these two blinds. I know the Eastman is new so I don't know if anyone has the chance to use/see them. It seems to be comparable to the DB T5 for about $100 cheaper. Thanks.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

JDubya,

I am not familiar with the Eastman blind but I do a lot of turkey hunting out of my double bull blind. You will not be disappointed if you go with the db. I have had mine for about 4 or 5 years and have hunted in some pretty nasty weather. It has always help up. 

I live in Holt if you are interested in checking one out before you spend the money on one.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

If ya go with the DB get the matrix,it's hand's down the best out there,there's a guy over on archery talk that has these for $360 shipped,ya can't go wrong.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm sure the ASAT blind will be a good seller, but you simply cannot beat the Double Bull Matrix for turkey hunting. The one thing I notice about the ASAT blind is that the pattern seems to be to the same scale as their clothing which, for such a large blind, can "fill in" more at a distance. Double Bull uses a larger scale Predator Deception pattern that looks incredible at any distance. The camo pattern really does not matter much in turkey hunting, but could possibly be a problem during deer season.

Spend the extra money and go with the Double Bull....their blinds are bombproof, and their customer service and lifetime warranty are second to none. Call DB and have them send you their Another Year on the Ground VI DVD....it WILL sell you on the Matrix! 

And one more thing....if you plan to pack the blind a lot be sure to order your blind with the lightweight carbon rods and hubs ($68 extra)....they will take 4.4 lbs off the total weight, which is substantial when you are packing the blind a lot.


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

i've hunted out of my t2 for a few years now.still works fine but its tight for 2 hunters,but it can be done.got my buddy addicted to bowhunt'in turkeys,so he asked for a matrix for x-mas.can't wait to hunt out of that penthouse.hopefully we get tags.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I had my mind made up on the DB Matrix but then I saw the ASAT come out and wanted to see if they were anywhere close to the DB. I heard their customer service and lifetime warranty are excellent. I emailed the guy on archery talk and got his prices, he seems to be the best around and he sells the lightweight rods for $55 and the new wildthing pack for $199. I think I'll be buying the Matrix after reading your reviews. 


jml2 thanks for the offer, I liked to come check it out. I can meet you somewhere if youd like. I live just off of Aurelius just south of Holt Rd. 

Jason


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

JDubya said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had my mind made up on the DB Matrix but then I saw the ASAT come out and wanted to see if they were anywhere close to the DB. I heard their customer service and lifetime warranty are excellent. I emailed the guy on archery talk and got his prices, he seems to be the best around and he sells the lightweight rods for $55 and the new wildthing pack for $199. I think I'll be buying the Matrix after reading your reviews.
> 
> 
> jml2 thanks for the offer, I liked to come check it out. I can meet you somewhere if youd like. I live just off of Aurelius just south of Holt Rd.
> ...


Good choice...you won't be disappointed! As far as the Wild Thing pack, I personally think it is a little overkill. I have seen a video of how it works and it just seems like too much messing around to get the blind packed up. If you are looking for a good pack that will carry a Double Bull or even a treestand, look at the Badlands 2200. http://www.badlandspacks.com/ 

I have carried my Matrix and chairs, my Lone Wolf Sit & Climb, and my Lone Wolf climbing sticks and hang on with this pack and it works great, plus it is cheaper than the Wild Thing too. Badlands also has an unconditional lifetime warranty on their packs, even if you are not the original owner. Just thought I'd mention them in case you were looking for a good way to carry your new blind.


----------



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a Double Bull T5 and hunted turkey from it for six years , it's great theres alot of room inside to draw your bow back.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

Thanks again for all the advice. I received my Matrix on Thursday it looks and feels very heavy duty. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

JDubya said:


> Thanks again for all the advice. I received my Matrix on Thursday it looks and feels very heavy duty. Can't wait to use it.


don't wait till your out in the woods to set it up for the first time,practice at home first,they say 7 second set up time,but that is with practice,in can be frustrating until you get the hang of it,good luck.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

If you watch the video they include with the blind it is not a problem at all to set up. I was around 10 seconds after watching how to do it, and now can set it up even quicker. Just curious JDubya, did you get the carbon rods in your blind? They make a big difference when packing it for long distances!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I have a question for those that own the Matrix. I have owned a Lucky's Blind for about ten years now and I usually set it up in September (private property) and leave it for the season if the spot is good. It has held up incredibly well, even thought there have been two occasions that I was unable to remove it before the end of the season and it was up until spring. Now with the heavy snow load it did collapse and twisted the frame pretty good. I can still use it, but it needs to be supported now with lines tied off at the corners. Anyway back to my original question, have any of you left a DB blind up for the season and if so how does it hold up? I don't mean over the winter just in normal fall conditions, rain, wind, etc. Is the fabric cotton or a synthetic? Thanks in advance for your replys.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

After getting the package I wished I had ordered the carbon rods. I may be ordering them soon.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

The Nailer said:


> ...... have any of you left a DB blind up for the season and if so how does it hold up? I don't mean over the winter just in normal fall conditions, rain, wind, etc. Is the fabric cotton or a synthetic? Thanks in advance for your replys.


The Matrix is made with a heavy poly/cotton fabric that is supposedly treated to be water resistant. While I have never left mine out for extended periods of time, I am sure they would hold up okay. I have heard that Double Bull recommends NOT to leave them out for long periods of time, and even heard of one of the new Deception All Purpose blinds fading and changing color somewhat from being left out for a long period of time. 

I personally would never leave a $400 blind out in the woods for very long, even on private property. For something like that I would probably just buy a $50 Ameristep instead of a Double Bull, that way if something does happen to it you aren't out much $$$.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

The Nailer said:


> I have a question for those that own the Matrix. I have owned a Lucky's Blind for about ten years now and I usually set it up in September (private property) and leave it for the season if the spot is good. It has held up incredibly well, even thought there have been two occasions that I was unable to remove it before the end of the season and it was up until spring. Now with the heavy snow load it did collapse and twisted the frame pretty good. I can still use it, but it needs to be supported now with lines tied off at the corners. Anyway back to my original question, have any of you left a DB blind up for the season and if so how does it hold up? I don't mean over the winter just in normal fall conditions, rain, wind, etc. Is the fabric cotton or a synthetic? Thanks in advance for your replys.



Nailer

I just attented the Traditional Archery show in Kalamazoo and the DB crew were there giving a seminar. They recommended not leaving it up all of the time especially in the sun. They said it will fade a little if left in the sun. They said that if you had to leave it out all of the time that is should be were if would recieve the least exposure from sun. For the price of these blinds nowdays I do not know if I would leave it out anywhere especially on public land. Sad.

Bob

Bob


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am the proud new owner of a DB matrix. I knew from past experience that not all archery blinds are equal and I wanted the best. A couple years ago I shot "at" a longbeard out of my "lol" doghouse blind and ended up with a hole in the window flap and wall! I am pumped to get it out in the turkey woods this April..! At the price of a DB Matrix I don't plan on leaving it up when I am not in it!! Good Luck this spring!!


----------

